# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Czy to toczeń?

## azriela

Od pół roku cierpię na bóle stawów, szczególnie nadgarstków, łokci, kolan, kostek i bioder, ból jest mocny szczególnie przy dotyku tych miejsc. W wynikach krwi wszystko jest w normie, jedynie co około 2 m-ce CRP mam trzykrotnie większe od normy, w tym okresie mam powiększone węzły chłonne na szyi tak bardzo, ze nie mogę odchylić głowy do tyłu, mam tak napięta skore na szyi, w badaniach moczu wychodzi zwiększona ilość erytrocytów w osadzie. Byłam w Instytucie Reumatologi i dostałam skierowanie na oddział do Kliniki Chorób Tkanki Łącznej, jednak na izbie przyjęć lekarz stwierdził, ze nie widzi powodu do przyjęcia na oddział, w związku z tym, że sam ból stawów i fakt że moja siostra od 4 lat choruje na tocznia - nie jest wystarczającym powodem do przyjęcia na oddział. Polecił mi skonsultować się z urologiem, w związku z tym, że w osadzie moczu wychodzi sporo erytrocytów i zrobić cystoskopie. Urolog stwierdził, że nie widzi wskazań do cystoskopii, w związku z tym, że nie ma widocznej krwi w moczu oraz w związku z powikłaniami po takim badaniu (ryzyko infekcji dróg moczowych, przyjmowanie antybiotyków). Od pół roku jestem znieczulana takimi lekami jak Ketonal forte 100, Olfen 50, po Olfenie pojawiły się silne bóle podbrzusza i ostra biegunka, wiec lekarz ogólny zalecił zmianę leku na ketonal i faktycznie pomaga, na godzinę lub dwie.Przez caly ten okres jestem leczona na zapalenie migdałów, bo są powiększone cały czas i zaczerwienione, tyle tylko że mnie nie bolą, tylko są bardzo spuchnięte. Nie mogę uzyskać żadnej pomocy od lekarzy. Byłam już u tylu lekarzy w ciągu tego okresu, począwszy od ortopedy, reumatologa, urologa, neurologa (częste  bóle głowy , wymioty, omdlenia). Obecnie czekam na telefon z izby przyjęć z Instytutu Reumatologi jednak bez cystoskopii nie zostanę przyjęta na oddział. taka uzyskałam informacje od lekarza z izby przyjęć. Na takie badanie państwowo czeka się od 2 do 6 m-cy. Co mam robić? Jestem osoba zatrudniona na pełny etat i objawy które się nasilają z tygodnia na tydzień, uniemożliwiają mi normalne funkcjonowanie. W pozycji siedzącej drętwieją mi stopy i ręce.Pracuje przy komputerze. Czy to może być toczeń? I jak uzyskać szybszą pomoc w uzyskaniu diagnozy? W ciągu ostatniego tygodnia po przebywaniu na słońcu pojawiły sie małe krosty na dekolcie, jak przy uczuleniu, ale nie mam wyraźnego "motyla' na twarzy, jedynie swędzenie skóry na policzkach ale bez krost takich jak na dekolcie. Co ma robić? Jestem już tak załamana swoja bezradnością w tej sytuacji, że zastanawiam się czy to po prostu nie jest normalne, że człowieka tak boli każdego dnia i że nie można się normalnie poruszać...Proszę o pomoc.

----------

